# Updated picture of possible rooster



## mcchicken (Mar 24, 2013)

So what do you think? Roo or hen?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

From this distance its hard to tell.


----------



## CrazyBirdLady12 (Apr 27, 2013)

Hmmmm....... How old?


----------



## CrazyBirdLady12 (Apr 27, 2013)

I have the almost same coop


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

I think hen


----------



## mcchicken (Mar 24, 2013)

Crazy bird lady how many chickens Do you have in there? Right now I have 6 and was planning on giving two away because I didn't think the coop was big enough. It has two nesting boxes. But I don't think I could part with two. Silly to say I guess. But I let them free range today and they were absolutely loving it. So I was thinking if they can free range for a few hours a day then maybe the size won't matter. Also what do you put on the ground in the run?


----------



## mcchicken (Mar 24, 2013)

Here is a close up I think out of all the alleged hens this one just has a bigger comb then the rest so I assumed since I'm a beginner it was a rooster....


----------



## CrazyBirdLady12 (Apr 27, 2013)

I only have two at the moment. And I use wood shaving bedding at the bottom to keep it dry and poop free.


----------



## CrazyBirdLady12 (Apr 27, 2013)

I found out that straw at the bottom gets moldy really fast.


----------



## mcchicken (Mar 24, 2013)

Okay. So is it a pain to clean the shavings or do you just move the whole coop. I'm debating on getting a bigger coop because this one Is not very cleaner friendly.


----------



## CrazyBirdLady12 (Apr 27, 2013)

The shavings are fairly easy to clean. Every day I clean out the poop. When I see that the shavings need a change I take two mini rakes and clean the whole thing. If you want to get the smaller particles that end up there you need a vacuum.


----------



## CrazyBirdLady12 (Apr 27, 2013)

Yea I here ya. The hardest part is bending down the whole time!


----------



## CrazyBirdLady12 (Apr 27, 2013)

I'm hoping to add to my flock of two soon.


----------



## CrazyBirdLady12 (Apr 27, 2013)

I am nervous to add any newcomers because my Plymouth rock is kind of aggressive.


----------

